# The MARCH Algorithm in Tactical Combat Casualty Care



## Marauder06 (Sep 12, 2017)

Former Ranger PA now med school student wrote this article.  Even as a non-medical-practicioner, I nonetheless found it pretty interesting:



> The MARCH algorithm is synonymous with Tactical Combat Casualty Care (TCCC). It is a simple acronym for remembering the necessary steps in priority for saving lives in combat. M-massive hemorrhage, A-airway, R-respiratory, C-circulation, and H-hypothermia.
> 
> Recently EMS1.com published an article about the concept of the MARCH algorithm. While it is well known that civilian trauma and prehospital care advances greatly from military medicine during wars, at times, there is a failure of understanding about the meaning and reasoning behind the military’s rationale.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 12, 2017)

It's extremely out of my lane but I think anyone with even a basic interest in medicine/trauma care should take a look in all honesty, while I don't know everything that the article is talking about I definitely gained more of an understanding behind the steps for it [trauma care].


----------



## amlove21 (Sep 16, 2017)

Great post @Marauder06 

This is obviously our standard in my career field because it's the standard for SOF. And although we add PAWS/HITMAN for our specific advanced use, MARCH is trauma lifesaving 101. Self aid, buddy care, just general- folks should be taught this principle. It's easy, it works.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 16, 2017)

[QUOTE


----------



## Scubadew (Sep 16, 2017)

This is a great thread. Thank you.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 16, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Great article!
> 
> Here is a little look at hypothermia and other things that impact oxygen delivery to the cells. Most in the business already know about this, but for Self-aid and Buddy Care information.
> 
> Oxygen-Haemoglobin Dissociation Curve



Thank you for sharing that, sorry if this question is ignorant but when you go to these websites are you googling specific trauma related things or do you already know before hand of websites that provide this sort of information?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 16, 2017)

it.


----------

